# Last weekend of the year...



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Those are some fine animals! Congrats! It's going to be a loooooooong wait till the next winter!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice hunting girls!
That is a fantastic Kudu Heidi, congratulations!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Mooi Kudu jy kort nog net 'n paar spesies ek dink jy kan haar maar volgende jaar vir daai bongo vat bossie.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice going by the girls! Ja manne, the season is gone and so are my hunting chances. 
Just heard from a client that their land has now been expropriated. 
I'd booked a waterbuck hunt there next year and hope I still get the chance before they have to move. 
Waterbuck like that don't pop up behind every tree in the bushveld.:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Mooi Kudu jy kort nog net 'n paar spesies ek dink jy kan haar maar volgende jaar vir daai bongo vat bossie.


Nee wat Hendrik, na ek gesien het wat die goed kos is daar nie eers 'n halwe kans nie.:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

My internet is finally fast enough to download the photos. That's a beautiful Kudu!


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

dit lyk of julle dit geniet het.

geluk met almal se bokke.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Pardus said:


> dit lyk of julle dit geniet het.
> 
> geluk met almal se bokke.


Thanks Willie, great mense great naweek. Dit was baie nice.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

bossie het jy nie iets geskiet nie


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Pardus said:


> bossie het jy nie iets geskiet nie


Ek was die kamp komandant die naweek. Nee Willie ek spot maar, ek het na die 3-D die vorige dag nie die krag gehad om in een van daardie warm hides:target: te gaan sit nie.:flame:

Ek is boonop 'n bietjie gatvol vir hides. Ek kan nie nog 'n naweek so stil sit nie.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Heidi se koedoe*

Dis hoe n koedoebul moet lyk.Great naweek,miskien nog n laaste een Bossie.Belinda is nou oppad met my rooikat.Ek stuur die fotos vir jou


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Dis hoe n koedoebul moet lyk.Great naweek,miskien nog n laaste een Bossie.Belinda is nou oppad met my rooikat.Ek stuur die fotos vir jou


Ja ons kan nog Bloubank gaan probeer. Ek hoop daardie ou het nie 'n probleem met 'n walk and stalk nie.

Daai bul het toe 156kg uit geslag.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Baie geluk Heidie en Belinda:wink:
Baie mooi koedoe
Welkom Willie (Pardus)
My arms en bene was ook baie seer na die naweek se 3D:sad:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

mogodu said:


> Baie geluk Heidie en Belinda:wink:
> Baie mooi koedoe
> Welkom Willie (Pardus)
> My arms en bene was ook baie seer na die naweek se 3D:sad:
> ...


Jou arms en bene is nie seer van 3-D nie. Dis seer van vuur slaan.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Jy is doodreg
As ek net die bliksem kan kry wat op die buurplaas begin het
met die vuur:angry::brick::boxing:
Ek moet se, die brandweer was binne 20 minute daar toe ons hulle uiteindelik 
bel
Net sowat 60 hektaar verloor ,maar dit was amper of :devil::devil:.

Groete
Stefan


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Stefan,
Glad to hear you didn't get burned out.
We had a fire last Thursday (that's why I missed the club shoot) but we got it under control.
Nothing scares me more in October than fire.


----------

